# fuel injection service vs. emissions service



## shabalia (Dec 27, 2005)

I couldn't find this question anyway, so hopefully a simple question. 
The fuel injection service was due and I was told it would be about $170.
After I got the car back (from the dealer), the bill was about 1/3 the price quoted, and it said "emissions service". I don't need an emission test til next year. When I questioned it, they said it is the same service. I am skeptical. I think they made a mistake. What do you think?


----------

